# Lost car keys



## Johnon71 (23 Aug 2006)

Wife has just lost her one and only key for her 98 reg Fiat Punto.

Some horror stories so far suggest up to €750 to get new keys and whatever else needs to be done.

For this price we'll be scrapping the car.

Lost the key, mobile phone, jacket etc in a taxi after a night out in town. Awaiting reply from the Garda Carraige office an no luck tracking the taxi so far.

Any ideas on the car key or taxi tracking? Help.


----------



## Dave T (24 Aug 2006)

Hi ,

have you approched a main dealer and asked them for the key codes.

From this number a certified locksmith who is a specialist in vehicle keys can download you key configuration and have it cut.
I know easy way to steal a car without forced entry!
The locksmith may require ID from you to prove your the owner.

Sounds like to me your being qouted for a complete lock set replacement which is totally unecessary in my opinion.

Fiat keys may also have an electronic chip in the fob (98 Fiat I think is chipped).If so you I would suggest you buy blank keys from a main dealer inclusive of the key fob , have them cut & the key fob reprogrammed to the car.
Ask the dealer does the keys for this vehicle have an electronic chip inside? If not your on a winner its just a case of getting the keys cut only.

At most doing it this way i would say €200, alot less if you key is unchipped.

Of course this is all provided the vehicle has never had its lock assemblies changed. One key for all the doors.......

hope this helps


----------



## Johnon71 (26 Aug 2006)

Many thanks for the advice Dave. I'll try the main dealer and see what happens.

Regards

Johnon


----------



## Frank (28 Aug 2006)

Dave 

Do you know of any locksmiths that do this in Dublin.
I am thinking of getting a spare key for my passat vw want 150 odd euro.

Frank


----------



## Dave T (29 Aug 2006)

Hi Frank,

How old is the car?

VW have a different type of key configuration than standard keys . likewise with Ford (tibby key).

Dave


----------



## Johnon71 (29 Aug 2006)

Dave,

Contacted a main fiat dealer who advised that for legal reasons they were advised by fiat at the time not to hold onto keycodes but to issue them to car buyers with severe warnings about caring for the keys.

They advise that this was to avoid any responsability for car theft claims.

Do you have any other ideas on this one.

Many thanks

John


----------



## liamwoods (29 Aug 2006)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news.. but here it goes: Fiat Puntos of that year come with a master key (Has a bulkier phob) and 1 or 2 cuts of the master key. You can only cut new keys from the master key. Lose the master key and you have to replace the ignition ( or whatever you call the thing the key sticks into) This does cost about 700 or 800 Euros. However if you can get your hand on one of the 'cut keys', these will still start the punto.


----------



## Johnon71 (31 Aug 2006)

many thanks Liam. At least I know now.

John


----------



## mc-BigE (31 Aug 2006)

what about a crashed punto in a scrapyard? maybe you could buy all the locks,keys,ignition from the scrapped car?


----------



## Frank (1 Sep 2006)

Dave 

My car is an 01 passat flip key with a 3 button remote.

The key blade is cut down the middle rather than the edges.

Sorry to get off the subject but the dealers seem to have every one by the short and curly's.


----------



## Johnon71 (11 Sep 2006)

All sorted out. Got a specialist locksmith who somehow reprogrammed the demobiliser and gave us two new keys. €350 so not as bad as we initially thought. 

Thanks for the comments and advice.


----------



## mc-BigE (11 Sep 2006)

Johnon71 said:


> All sorted out. Got a specialist locksmith who somehow reprogrammed the demobiliser and gave us two new keys. €350 so not as bad as we initially thought.
> 
> Thanks for the comments and advice.


 
expensive lesson! its best to have a programmed spare key at home as well!.

glad you got sorted!


----------



## PamCL (12 Sep 2006)

Hi everyone

I have a similar query.  I have a 02 yaris terra which I only have one key for (isn't the master key).  I wanted to get a copy of this incase I ever lost this one but have been told by toyota that this isn't possible and have been quoted €1,300 to get replacement keys.

Does anyone know a way around this?

Thanks

P


----------



## Frank (13 Sep 2006)

Johnon who did you get to do it?

I assume not Fiat


----------



## 3dolls (25 Sep 2006)

Mr 3Dolls recently lost one of the keys to his car (00 Alfa 156). Not sure if it was the master or not - had only had the car about 3 weeks at the time. A main dealer has quoted us €110 plus VAT. However, we have the code so we were considering buying a blank (seen em on eBay) - but wonder would it be difficult to find a locksmith who would cut/program it for us, or would they charge 'corkage' LOL. Anyone done this? We're in Cork, so not sure how many locksmiths around here who can do this.

Though seeing the prices of €350 etc, maybe €110 plus VAT isn't so bad!


----------



## Pteam (25 Sep 2006)

Do not use keys off ebay they do not work.In Cork Paul Cuneen of Cuneen locksmiths will do the job for you.


----------



## Pteam (25 Sep 2006)

Pam CL .Autolocksmith in Dundalk can copy these he is fixing me up with keys after losing mine.He covers Dublin once a week.


----------



## sue m (25 Sep 2006)

What day does he do dublin? Have you got his details?


----------



## Pteam (25 Sep 2006)

Not sure which days.will ask him in morning if okay to give details.


----------



## Pteam (26 Sep 2006)

Contact for auto locksmith is


----------

